# My cats have arrived



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Some of you may remember the three little stories I wrote about cats in my life. This is the long-delayed fourth story.

[December 10] They’re Girls! 

It’s now 8:20 in the evening. The cats have been home for almost two hours. They survived the trip home from the Anti-Cruelty Society, with muffled complaints and elimination products in their cat carriers. They were only at the shelter for two or three weeks, seem to be in excellent health, and are “slightly” obese.

Lily, the shelter’s cat specialist, did a great job selecting them. The cats and I had an instant connection. They are mother (age 7) and daughter (age 5). Someone at the shelter named them Mama and Beebers (revolting! — that must change). I can’t yet tell them apart by appearance, although their personalities make them distinct. One is very adventurous and snuggly, the other is more cautious. They both respond readily to petting and chin scratching. They’re both black, as far as I can tell, but the adoption papers read “black and white.”

My plan to start them out in the “cat room” failed immediately. As most other such stories state, they quickly found a place to hide—under a table in the living room. But it didn’t take long for the more adventurous of the two to come out and explore. And her more cautious relative soon joined her in exploring the whole house. The basement has so far been off-limits.

I put food and water out, and Miss Adventurous has snacked already. Miss Cautious hasn’t eaten yet, as far as I can tell. There’s as yet no sign that they’ve used a litter pan, although they seem to know where they are. Both cats had a good wash, which was sorely needed after the trip home.

10:20 PM: The cats have toured the house, and inspected everything at floor level. I had a nice lap-sitting session with one of them, and another one on the floor, cat on my lap, nose nuzzling my face. They are, to quote Lily, “snuggle bunnies.” I put one on the cat bed, and she took to it. The other cat has yet to find a comfy spot. To counter their tendency to snack as long as there’s food out, I put the unused portion back in the bag. They’ve found that the carpet entrance mat at the front door makes a great scratching post. That may 
be what the adoption history describes as “landlord issues.”

Tonight will be interesting. And I have a furniture delivery scheduled for tomorrow morning. 

[December 11] Sofa delivery.

The night was uneventful. The cats didn’t come in my bedroom. They haven’t yet decided to climb up on things. 

After rocky scheduling, my new three-seater sofa arrived. For safety’s sake, I put the cats into “their” room for about two hours. When I opened their door, one cat was ensconced on the cat bed. The other was tucked into the “cat castle.” Both seemed calm about their temporary imprisonment. They followed me down to the living room, examined the sofa, and approved. The cats took to it immediately. See the photo. I’ve had a pleasant morning on the sofa reading and petting the cats. They’ve washed each other, and one has discovered the kitty TV out the large living room window.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwww sooo cute!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! You adopted two adults - and a black mom and baby no less!! Thank you for saving their lives. Being black and adults is difficult to adopt out for some reason, so they are blessed you adopted them both! I hope they reward you with kitty kisses for years and years!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

They look like the grown up versions of my Seven! They are soo sweet


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

They both look adorable!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so glad you got your girls and that you're enjoying their company so far!!! I have often wondered how you were doing and if you still had plans to adopt.

WB and I can't wait to hear more about the ladies.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful girls! I hope you all enjoy each others company for many years. It sounds like y'all are off to a brill start!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Wonderful!! And so vividly written.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

They are just beautiful, congratulations! You all sound as if you are geting to know each other famously  So wonderful to read about them being so happy.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sofa, so good.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oo what a lovely story... thank you for saving those two. Sounds like you all are perfect together

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> Sofa, so good.


That was completely uncalled for. Go stand in the corner.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their warm, supportive replies.

I expect the next phase (when they start jumping onto things) will be a challenge. They don't seem that interested in getting up on counters. My lap -- much more so. ;-)

I also need to find a vet -- looking at cat-only vets. And get two carriers -- the cardboard jobs from the shelter were destroyed.

Stay tuned!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Two little sickies on my hands*

[December 12] Miss Cautious (pretty sure she's mom) started sneezing and licking her drippy nose. She sneezed on her daughter, who caught the infection too. The shelter information sheet stated that the stresses of the shelter and adoption can result in cats getting an upper respiratory infection. It also said that such infections run their course like human colds. I talked to the vet at the shelter clinic. He said as long as they're eating, we needn't do anything. He did say that if their noses get stuffy, they might eat less. He suggested trying other foods. I have many to choose from, but the sudden change may backfire. We'll see. 

[December 14] This morning, their appetites are definitely off. Miss Cautious is content to sit huddled on the sofa. Miss Adventurous has already knocked a box off a pile of them in the living room. I think their sneezing is not as frequent. I debated last night about taking them to an animal emergency room. Then I looked up the reviews and saw the high prices and inconsistent responses from pet parents. I don't yet have carriers for them, so fixing up boxes with old towels at the bottom would have to do. Carriers are coming from Amazon on Tuesday. So now it's a waiting game. I feel so sorry for the little sickies. 

Finding a vet will also be interesting. I'd prefer a cats-only clinic, but must balance that against travel time. 

We're also due to get two to five inches of snow today. 

More to come....


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Three recommendations for the sicky kitties:

Try using stinkier foods, like a fish-based wet food. The stronger the smell, the more likely they will be able to smell it through their congestion and eat it.

Try some time in a steamy bathroom to loosen congestion.

There's an amino acid called L-Lysine that is given to cats who have the feline herpes virus (a very common ailment). Lysine is available in products formulated specifically for cats (such as Viralys) or in less expensive supplements created for humans. Even if they don't have herpes, it wouldn't hurt them and may actually help with their symptoms.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Everything Nebraska cat said, he nailed it all.

I would put them in the bathroom first (before each feeding) and let them steam. I open the shower curtain halfway, put the water on in the shower (not just the tub) on the hottest setting. Deposit cat(s) and shut the door. Then I put a rolled up towel against the bottom of the door to prevent escaping steam.

After about 30 minutes (that's how long my hot water lasts) I let them out and have their food ready and waiting so they can eat while their noses are still fresh and open. You'll know its helping because they'll be making sneezing and snotting sounds to expel all the gunk that loosened in the bathroom. It's gross and satisfying all at the same time.

If they have colds I try to keep the apartment a bit warmer than usual.

You can get Llysine(for humans) at any drug store. I get whatever they have (capsules are easier but you can always crush the tablets) and just mix the powder right into their food. They won't taste it. If they are sick I'd probably give them a super dose of like 500 morning and evening (for a total of 1000) back it off as they start getting better.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Recommendations for the sickies*



NebraskaCat said:


> Three recommendations for the sicky kitties:
> 
> Try using stinkier foods, like a fish-based wet food. The stronger the smell, the more likely they will be able to smell it through their congestion and eat it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I have salmon, tuna, and trout in wet foods. Started them on Science Diet dry, since that's what they got at the shelter. They sent along three cans of trout, so maybe they're used to that too. I'll give it a try.

I'm reluctant to steam them. Does that work? 

I also hesitate to medicate them without talking to a vet.

I'd welcome other forum members' experiences with sniffly cats.

Right now, Miss Cautious is huddled on the PurrPadd on the sofa. Miss Adventurous is tucked inside level 2 of the cat castle upstairs.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Everything Nebraska cat said, he nailed it all.
> 
> I would put them in the bathroom first (before each feeding) and let them steam. I open the shower curtain halfway, put the water on in the shower (not just the tub) on the hottest setting. Deposit cat(s) and shut the door. Then I put a rolled up towel against the bottom of the door to prevent escaping steam.
> 
> ...


Thanks, MowMow. Replied to Nebraska Cat before I saw your reply. 

Right now, they're both snoozing and they ate (a little) this morning. So I'll wait until the evening feeding to put them in the steam room.

There's already 3 inches of snow on the ground here and more falling. I'm lucky that it's a one block walk (1/8 mile) to the drugstore. I'll get over there later today. And I cranked up the heat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> Sofa, so good.


HA!! THAT was funny!

also, I don't think I ever adopted a kitty that didn't also come with a cold or URI of some description. It can take a couple weeks to ride this out so be patient. May get a bit worse before it gets better. Not a lot can be done.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Marcia said:


> HA!! THAT was funny!.


You can go stand in the corner with NebraskaCat.



Marcia said:


> Also, I don't think I ever adopted a kitty that didn't also come with a cold or URI of some description. It can take a couple weeks to ride this out so be patient. May get a bit worse before it gets better. Not a lot can be done.


Stuff I read said that URIs are very common and easily transmitted, so no surprise there.

My two medical consultants recommend shower steaming and L-lysine. They're worth a shot.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*I've got a lot to learn.*

MowMow, how do you get more than one cat to stay in the bathroom? Heck, how do you get one to stay? All I accomplished was to get frustrated, get the cats afraid of me, and bang my shin. 

Bought the L-lysine. The 500 mg tablets are huge. Cut & smashed them into powder, mixed it into the canned salmon the shelter gave me. Ms. Cautious didn't eat much, but she ate. Ms. Adventurous ate well, considering she was sneezing into the bowl. She's a piggy--keeps trying to eat from Ms. C's bowl. She's been swatted a few times for that. 

The can reads "refrigerate unused portion" so I did. Do you warm the food up? Will they eat it cold? (I wouldn't). I see why dry food is popular--it's certainly convenient. 

So we're soldiering on.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hrm, I go in with one under each arm and drop them on the counter. Tell them to stay and back out the door... but I guess with new cats it would be harder. 

I'd suggest preparing the bathroom first and shutting the door. Catch one cat and crack the door..shove cat inside. Catch second cat, crack the door and shove second cat into first cat pushing them both back when first cat tries to escape(kind of using second cat as plow to push first cat back into the room).. hopefully that made sense.

You could microwave it a few seconds to heat it up, warm food smells stronger than cold and that might help. Test the temp before they dig in though so no one burns their mouth.

You could also had a little hot water and mash it up if that seems easier.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

I figured out the microwave trick; it seemed to work.

Ms. Adventurous ate more than Ms. Cautious, but they ate. They're now huddled under the desk in the kitchen, where a heat vent keeps it nice and warm.

Not sure I can get a cat under each arm. They're squirmy enough that I need both hands to hold one. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*New cats update*

First of all, Merry Christmas, Kwanzaa, Winter Solstice, Chanukah, etc. to all!

The two have been officially renamed. Mom cat is now Squeaky, for her tiny meow. She mostly chirps and trills when she's not purring. She's turned out to be the curious one. She's figured out how to open the accordion door to the basement, and the hall closet door (no doorknob, so nothing to hold it closed). In the basement, she's done her best to open the wood louver door to the laundry room -- there's a crack in one louver near the bottom. She also tries to get from my lap to the table in the kitchen when I'm eating breakfast. She's been up there when I wasn't around, as some pill bottles have been tipped over.

Daughter cat is now Shadow, since she follows me everywhere. She's the one who hops onto the bed at night and sits on my chest for attention. We've worked out a compromise, where she moves to one side after she gets some petting. 

Their colds are much improved -- I hear an occasional sneeze, and they're licking their noses much less often. Heating the fish-based food works well to prod their appetites -- not that they need help. They get fed twice a day, and breakfast is a big show of impatience. So far, neither of them have urged me out of bed to feed them, although I can hear Squeaky halfway down the stairs to the first floor. 

Went back to the Anti-Cruelty shelter to get their ID tags engraved with the new names, and to update their registration info.

I will be looking for a vet hospital after the New Year. I am considering a cats-only hospital, even though the trip will take a little longer. There are two reasonably close by. 

If you have experience with Chicago-area cats-only vet hospitals, please share it.

Oh -- my back is killing me. Between bending to pet the two, and bending to clean the litter boxes, I need to stretch! Someone suggested getting a kneeling pad (as used for gardening) to help with the box cleaning.

P.S. A lap full of cat makes typing a challenge.

More to come...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad to hear everyone is doing better!!
Hopefully you'll post some new pics!! 
Merry Christmas! !


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My neighbor had hip surgery and couldn't bend to scoop. She found a litter scoop with an extended handle that folded up. I thought it was a pretty clever invention. 

Look forward to reading further adventures of Squeaky and Shadow.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Three more photos*

By popular request:

1. Shadow on the bathroom carpet, angling for a tummy rub.

2. The pair engaged in their favorite activity: eating.

3. One on my lap, the other nearby.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhh...they look very content!!
(I have a soft spot for black kitties)
They picked () a very good person to call theirs! !


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

7cats2dogs said:


> Ahhh...they look very content!!
> (I have a soft spot for black kitties)
> They picked () a very good person to call theirs! !


It was mutual. We hit it off right away.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Why does my photos appear rotated 90 degrees? Do I have to do something special?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

harv said:


> Why does my photos appear rotated 90 degrees? Do I have to do something special?


Ummm...Because they are!!! (Sorry Harv, I couldn't resist the temptation!! )

I've had to rotate photos on my phone before because of the same issue...
If your sending from your PC, I don't 
know...


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*A few more photos*

Photo 1: Shadow and Squeaky on the Purr Padd. They seem to like the texture.

Photo 2: Yin and Yang. When I put down the food dishes, both go for one dish. I have to "remind" one that there's another dish, every time. Their arrangement on the floor reminded me of the yin and yang symbol.

Photo 3: "Food now?" Notice the hopeful look. Every time I go into the kitchen, they come running.

Photo 4: "Oh yeah. Scratch behind my ears..." Her eyes are closed, and she's purring up a storm.

Photo 5: "What's behind that door?" I'm in the laundry room in the basement. There are things in there they shouldn't get into, so I keep the door closed. I can see them through the louvered door. They'll wait until I come out, to try to get in. It's tricky with an armload of laundry.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*A few more photos (with photos!)*

Photo 1: Shadow and Squeaky on the Purr Padd. They seem to like the texture.

Photo 2: Yin and Yang. When I put down the food dishes, both go for one dish. I have to "remind" one that there's another dish, every time. Their arrangement on the floor reminded me of the yin and yang symbol.

Photo 3: "Food now?" Notice the hopeful look. Every time I go into the kitchen, they come running.

Photo 4: "Oh yeah. Scratch behind my ears..." Her eyes are closed, and she's purring up a storm.

Photo 5: "What's behind that door?" I'm in the laundry room in the basement. There are things in there they shouldn't get into, so I keep the door closed. I can see them through the louvered door. They'll wait until I come out, to try to get in. It's tricky with an armload of laundry.

(For the previous post, I forgot to click "Upload".)

Photos are not rotated, and they look correct. I'm confused. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Lovely new kitties!! How wonderful mom and daughter can be together...and I too have a fondness for black kitties.
Glad to hear they are feeling better.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So glad Shadow and Squeaky are doing better! Beautiful Girls!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Things I’ve learned*

1. Cats will lie wherever they please. The soft-sided carriers
I bought for vet trips are one example. Shadow lies inside.
Squeaky lies on top. At least they're getting used to the
carriers.

2. Some of the things I expected to be problems seem not to 
be. No chewing on power cords or computer cables and no 
climbing on counters or tables. At least not while I’m looking.

Now that I’ve said that, Shadow is on my lap as I type, wanting 
to get onto the desk. And Squeaky is on the low table that has a 
scanner on it, next to the computer. I just moved both of them off.

3. They ignore some noises and objects and freak completely at
others. The vacuum cleaner (a tank model) doesn’t faze them, 
nor does its sound. But the fire siren, which sounds for snow 
emergencies, and the teakettle, send them running. I’m guessing 
the high frequencies we can’t hear are bothering them. We live 
across the street from a firehouse, so we get maximum benefit
from the siren. I've learned to turn off the kettle quickly, before
it starts shrieking.

4. A closed door is irresistible: the one to the laundry room, 
which is off limits, in particular. See my earlier photo of the two
waiting patiently for me to open the door. 

5. They are shameless hussies. They’ll flop on the rug to get a 
tummy rub, and will hop in my lap at every opportunity. Of 
course I hate it. :wink:


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

harv said:


> 1. Cats will lie wherever they please. The soft-sided carriers
> 5. They are shameless hussies. They’ll flop on the rug to get a
> tummy rub, and will hop in my lap at every opportunity. Of
> course I hate it. :wink:


HA!!!!!! That's hilarious!:smile:

Both must be very affectionate. I bet they never stop purring!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

ndiniz said:


> Both must be very affectionate. I bet they never stop purring!


There is one time when they're not purring. That's before breakfast, when they insist, "I'm starving! You mistreat me! No one has ever suffered as I do!" :crying I call it the Sarah Bernhardt routine. (If you don't know her, look her up.)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear these updates! You worked spent so much time in preparation for adopting them and now you're having fun with your girls. I love it!!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I'm so happy to hear these updates! You worked spent so much time in preparation for adopting them and now you're having fun with your girls. I love it!!


Thanks MowMow! You're absolutely right... All the time and hard work getting my place ready and finding the right cats was worth it. 

It's especially nice to spend time with them now that the snow has me stuck at home. There's never a dull moment! :2kitties


----------

